# Seid ihr die besseren Angeljournalisten???



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2010)

Diese Frage könnte uns natürlich sowohl im Magazin wie im Forum hier sowieso eigentlich völlig wurscht sein.  Denn das Geschehen im Netz - im Forum wie auch im Magazin - braucht ja keine "Journalisten" im althergebrachten Sinne. 

Dennoch machen sich anscheinend doch einige Member über das Thema Gedanken, was dann auch zu einer lebhaften Diskussion führte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171396


Obwohl es in dieser Diskussion ja primär um den Printbereich geht, möchten wir es da nicht versäumen, auf folgende Dinge hinzuweisen:
Unser Anliegen (Forum wie Magazin) ist ja nicht die "alte journalistische Schule", in der dem geneigten Leser von oben die von den Redakteuren aufgearbeiteten Informationen sozusagen "aufgedrückt" werden. 

Im Forum hier geht das sowieso nicht, da man dort ja alles was geschrieben wird auch zeitnah kommentieren und diskutieren kann.

Aber auch gerade im Magazin wollen wir den "normalen Anglern", unabhängig von Thema, Meinung, Schreibstil und Können die Möglichkeit bieten, für sie interessante Themen einer breiten Öffentlichkeit vorzustellen. 

Wer sich also (aus welchem Grund auch immer) dazu berufen fühlt, seine Erlebnisse, Ansichten, Techniken - und was es sonst rund ums Angeln gibt - bei uns veröffentlicht sehen zu wollen, der kann sich gerne mit uns in Verbindung setzen:

Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


Uns ist dabei wichtig, dass daher natürlich die Meinung, die in den Artikeln vertreten wird, nicht automatisch die Meinung der Redaktion widerspiegelt. 

Wer hier schreibt, sollte auch zu dem stehen können, was er veröffentlicht.


Genauo selbstverständlich sollte es sein, dass das Urheberrecht von eingesandten Texten und Bildern demjenigen gehört, der uns das Material schickt. 

Wer Fotos/Bilder mit einschickt, soll diese bitte NICHT in den Text einbauen, sonden extra schicken. Das macht uns das Layout wesentlich einfacher. 

Die Breite der Bilder soll 500 Pixel nicht übersteigen, als Format möglichst jpg. - Dateien verwenden 

Bringt im Text (am besten als Worddokument) "Platzhalter" an, wo welches Bild hingehört.

Beispiel:

texttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttext
[hier Bild xyz.jpg]
texttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttexttext


Wir wollen ja von Redaktionsseite bewusst kein inhaltlich vorgegebenes und durchstrukturiertes Werk jeden Monat "abliefern". Zu unterschiedlich sind nach unserer inzwischen fast 10 - jähriger Erfahrung Wünsche und Anforderungen der Angler. 

Denn so unterschiedlich und vielfältig wie die verschiedenen Gewässer, Fischarten, Angelmethoden und daher auch die Angler sind, so unterschiedlich sind die Interessen der einzelnen Angler.  

Von daher kann, darf und soll jeder zu dem Thema schreiben, dass ihm letztlich "auf der Seele brennt"....

Selbstverständlich behalten wir uns die Auswahl  der Artikel vor, genauso selbstverständlich werden wir nichts hier veröffentlichen was gegen Recht oder einen vernünftigen Umgangston oder gegen gute Sitten verstößt. Das seid ihr alle schon so gewohnt und das wird auch so bleiben. 

Davon unebrührt bleibt natürlich auch das Recht, im Forum über das gleiche Thema zu veröffentlichen und zu diskutieren. Der Vorteil hier im Magazin für die Autoren:
Artikel sind über Archiv und Suche einfacher zu finden und natürlich auch bei den Suchmaschinen gut gelistet.


Wer meint "schleichwerben" zu können, sollte an folgendes denken:
Auch gewerbliche Anbieter können bei uns Autor sein.

Allerdings mit strikten Vorgaben:
Sobald in einem Artikel nur das kleinste Wort einer Werbung auftaucht, werden wir das nicht als redaktionellen Artikel veröffentlichen.

Dann wird das als Werbung gekennzeichnet und ist als solche auch zu bezahlen.


Wer sich beherrschen kann mit seiner Eigenwerbung und rein fachlich/sachlich schreibt, der kann aber gerne auch als "Gewerblicher" bei uns Artkel einschicken, die wir dann gerne veröffentlichen.


Alles in allem wollen wir eben jedem Interessierten die Möglichkeit bieten, zu Angelerlebnissen,  Reiseerlebnissen, Angelpraktischem, Angelmethoden, und, und, und.....  Stellung zu nehmen und die eigenen Ansichten öffentlich und leicht auffindbar zu machen.


----------



## FelixSch (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seid ihr die besseren Angeljournalisten???*

Ich habe mich durchaus bereits des öfteren dran gesetzt und mal was getippt, um es dann evtl. für die Anglerpraxis abzusenden. Jedoch habe ich dann immer wieder davon Abstand genommen und dann doch lieber meinem Blog hier im AB veröffentlicht.
Sicher ist die Anzahl der Zugriffe auf meine Beiträge zu meinem kleinen Angeltagebuch geringer als sie es wären, würde ich sie in die Angelpraxis einstellen, aber ich bin mir sicherer, dass mein Beitrag als _mein_ Beitrag wahrgenommen wird und nicht als _ein_ Beitrag. Und das ist mir schon wichtig.

Ich betätige mich also durchaus in dem mir möglichen und auch dem von mir gewünschten Rahmen ein bisschen als schreibender Angler.  Ja, mein erklärtes Ziel ist es, als erster AB-Member die 100-Blog-Eintags-Schallgrenze zu durchbrechen, dies aber nicht auf Biegen und Brechen.
Womit mir gelingt, den Bogen zurück zur Ausgangsfrage zu schlagen.
Sind wir die besseren Angeljournalisten?
Der Ausdruck setzt sich zunächst aus zwei Begriffen zusammen, nämlich Angeln und Journalist.
Angler zu sein ist dabei sicherlich die Kür, Journalist zu sein die Pflicht. Sicherlich kann man über etwas schreiben, was man nur mäßig versteht, was man recherchiert, was man beobachtet. Leichter schreibt es sich, wenn man über etwas schreibt, was man beherrscht, was man kann, was man vielleicht sogar lebt! Ich bin sicher, dass der allergrößte Teil der Angeljournalisten zumindest in Deutschland zum zweiten Schlage gehört. Kür!
Jetzt kommen wir leider zur Pflicht und da, muss ich sagen, ist es bisweilen etwas düster! Schreiben muss man nämlich auch können. Und dazu gehört leider etwas mehr, als nur Wörter aneinander zu reihen. Ich bin Abonnement einer großen deutschen Angelillustrierten und werde das Abo demnächst auslaufen lassen, denn es fesselt mich nicht mehr. Seit einigen Jahren bekomme ich monatlich die eine Reihe von Artikeln in Zeitschriftenform, welche sich mit der einen oder anderen Varietät des Fischfangs auseinandersetzen. Jetzt, wo ich über das Erlernen des Grundhandwerks hinweg bin, würde ich mir wünschen, dass Beiträge spannender, investigativer, manchmal auch einfach nur formvollendeter wären.
Das geht schon los, das kein vernünftiger Einstieg ins Thema gefunden wird und hört mit einem abrupten Ende auf, welches den Namen nicht verdient! Da strahlen mich Stilblüten an, die ihresgleichen suchen und wenn mich in einem hoffentlich mehrfach korrekturgelesenen Artikel immernoch eine ganze handvoll Rechtschreibfehler anspringen, bin ich doch zu oft enttäuscht.

Ich beginne, den Artikel eines Angeljournalisten zu lesen, doch bin ich am Ende angekommen, keimt in mir leider allzu oft die Vermutung auf, die aneinandergereihten Gedanken eines Anglers gelesen haben.

Sind wir AB-Mitglieder die besseren Angeljournalisten? Wohl nicht in der Gesamtheit. Aber ich wage zu vermuten, dass es, vorausgesetzt entsprechender Rahmenbedingungen wie reichlich Zeit oder finanzielle Ressourcen, unter uns den einen oder anderen gibt, welcher mach professionellem Angeljournalisten das Wasser reichen könnte.


----------



## August (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seid ihr die besseren Angeljournalisten???*

@Thomas was Angeljurnalismus angeht seit Kurzen kann ja jeder sein eigener Angeljournalist sein habe da ne Seite im netz Gefunden bei der man seine Berichte zu Fängen Posten kann mit Fotos und auf ner Karte verzeichen kann wo dieser Fang gemacht wurde 

somit wäre ja jeder in der lage eigene Dokumentationen zu verfassen zu bestimmten Fängen Fangplätzen und Gewässern ich finde es eine Super idee falls der Link nicht in Ordnung geht bitte Löschen ansonsten das hier ist die Seite 

http://deutschland.fish-maps.de


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seid ihr die besseren Angeljournalisten???*



August schrieb:


> @Thomas was Angeljurnalismus angeht seit Kurzen kann ja jeder sein eigener Angeljournalist sein habe da ne Seite im netz Gefunden bei der man seine Berichte zu Fängen Posten kann mit Fotos und auf ner Karte verzeichen kann wo dieser Fang gemacht wurde
> 
> somit wäre ja jeder in der lage eigene Dokumentationen zu verfassen zu bestimmten Fängen Fangplätzen und Gewässern ich finde es eine Super idee falls der Link nicht in Ordnung geht bitte Löschen ansonsten das hier ist die Seite
> 
> http://deutschland.fish-maps.de



Sorry, aber außer der Bekanntmachung des Links, kann ich deinem Posting keinen tieferen Sinn entnehmen. 

Vielleicht nochmal das Eingangsposting hier lesen.


----------



## August (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seid ihr die besseren Angeljournalisten???*

habe das eingangsposting noch mal durchgelesen und so wie ich das verstanden hatte ging es darum unabhängige berichte erstellen zu können was mir jetzt beim zweiten durchlesen aufgefallen ist war das es sich um die veröffentlichung im Anglerboard handelt 

wollte ja nur mit meinen vorherigen posting sagen das so etwas shon existiert zwar nicht zu allen theman jedoch zu bestimmten gewässern und Fängen 

sollte das meinerseits vollig falsh gedeutet worden sein bitte ich um die löschung dieser beiden beiträge 

mfg. August


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seid ihr die besseren Angeljournalisten???*

Das ist natürlich eine schöne Sache und mich juckts auch ganz gewaltig in den Fingern - wenn da nicht noch die Brötchen wären, die verdient werden wollen (und natürlich die Wobbler, Angeln, Rollen, Echolote und der ganze andere Schnickschnack). Sprich: Die Zeit ist immer knapp. Aber ich werd in nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, ob ich etwas zu Papier bringen kann, das ich auch selber lesenwert finden würde 

Viele Grüße, Markus


----------

